# Windows Media Player spielt keine WMV ab



## Rasenkantenstein (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Als Erstes: Ich bin nicht sehr bewandert, was den Windows Media Player angeht.

Ich habe die Version 8 und möchte mir gerne wmv-Dateien anschauen. Das Problem ist, dass ich die Datei zwar hören kann, aber nicht sehen (statt dessen nur die Visualisierungen...)

Was ist das Problem?

bye rks


----------



## LadyL (14. Mai 2004)

ich habe genau das selbe problem!

wer kann helfen


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. Mai 2004)

Idee 1: 9er Version runterladen,kostenlos bei Windows Update 

Idee 2: Extras -> Optionen -> Dateiformate -> Windows Media Audio/Video Datei dort Haken rein 

Idee 3: Extras -> Optionen -> Leistung -> Videobeschleunigung eine Stufe runter stellen,das hilft zwar meistens nur wenn das Video flimmert,aber vielleicht auch in diesem Fall


----------

